# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  grow- out enclosure ideas

## Lynn

Sharing  :Smile:  some ideas
Grow- Out enclosures for tadpoles and froglets at different stages

Tadpole water
-I don't make tadpole tea-It gets funky 
-I use single glass containers for each tadpole ( regular cheap drinking glasses or spice container size )
-line them up in plastic shoe bins/ with a lid
- distilled water with a dime size pc of indian almond leaf and some java moss
-water changes are 50% - 2 times weekly ( I do not clean the interior of the glass)
-when containers need to be cleaned - bleach clean -then put them through the dishwasher / without soap /rinse in de-chlorinated water


  
- tadpoles in glass jars/ in shoe bins

After the tads are oow:
I use dampened paper towel instead of sphagnum moss in small 2-1/2 gall aquariums with glass lids


small temp for some leucomelas ( these little froglets are oow about 5 days ) 


R imitator --- just about ready to come oow 
(the dates are when they were removed form the parental enclosure)
I tip the glass jars( ! 2 flat sides )  as they get closer to coming out of water



Grow-out for  my Pumilio ( black Jeans) 
they go directly her form the parental tank at about 2 months old ( 6 in here) 
-the is a 2nd little set up to move the males out when they start calling


  
 
10 gallon- This will be for a leucomelas grow-out (above -5 froglets are still in a smaller tank on paper towel ) 



R imitators -  go here when they are off paper towel ( 5 little foglets in here for now )
-they will be needing some elbow room... very soon
-a 2nd  2-1/2 gallon is ready to go


*
2 - identical - Nano builds:* 
Got a great price on these this past weekend:
Exo Nano 'Tall'
This is a very small version of how I build all my enclosures
 ( minus drilling for drainage just below the gravel layer)
_No false bottom , very little background/ very heavily planted / w lots of 'breaks'_ 

Layers - bottom up
- pea size gravel
- 3/4 " poly quilt batting ( any fabric store )purchased by the yard 
-poly screening - roll / home desperate  :Big Grin:  
-ABG
-and all the trimmings  :Smile:  
( pretty little begonia cutting heather gave me , and pilea _rufino osorio_ from Paul @ 'Vivariums in the Mist'  ) 

 

 
the poly bating disappears after it's wet and has the weight of soil on it 


screen will be replaced w/ glass

 
folius moss mix 

 

gotta close up these tubing holes for the peewees ( including the adult imis)  
-- they can fit through  :Frog Surprise:   ---->  :Frown: 


LOTS if springtails

 


little begonia cutting

 :Butterfly: 


additional information ( part #'s and drilling information ) ---- added 11/2/2014 by flybyferns 
http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...-question.html

----------


## bill

Sweet!! I love this idea! And for the record, adult imitators can fit through those holes as well  :Frown: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Carlos

Thank you so much for sharing Lynn; you have a great system going  :Big Applause:  .  This type of thread is very valuable!  Not only does it shows how to care for tadpoles/froglets; it also shows all the involvement needed.  From my days breeding fish, can tell this is a lot more elaborate.  

Imi's surprised me with eggs in QT enclosure; so I've been thrown into unplanned frog parenthood  :Big Grin:  .  Just spent a big wad of $ in materials at show; still need a few other things and will buy them next couple days.  Also, reading lot's of info on forum and books.  

Looking at this information seriously, can see dart frog breeding needs a total involvement and some of us can be happy just by keeping a few healthy frogs in a balanced vivarium with nice healthy plants  :Smile:  .

----------


## Dendro Dave

Here is a pic of a small system I had setup awhile ago... Lil messy, but worked. Small holes were in the cups to let water pass through, but it didn't work as well as I wanted so i drew water from near the filter then put it in the cups to help freshen them up from time to time.

----------


## Lynn

See edit and link in post #1---here--- for additional instructions -- drilling / drain ---- "Quick Connect" part #s

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

> Here is a pic of a small system I had setup awhile ago... Lil messy, but worked. Small holes were in the cups to let water pass through, but it didn't work as well as I wanted so i drew water from near the filter then put it in the cups to help freshen them up from time to time.




*This is a super idea !*
Oh.........sigh.........those water changes! 

The sad part is it requires the need for one more electrical outlet!  :Dread: 


 :Butterfly:

----------


## sjboyle

Hi sorry for the question but will a aluminium bowl be ok as a water bowl for my gabf?

----------

